# Custom Poling Platform Design for Towee Skiff



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Thinking about getting one built locally. There aren't a lot of poling skiffs in NJ so this will likely be a one off for the fabricator. Let me know what you think of this design. Disregard leg marked in red; I prefer the bent forward leg. I think the measurements are good for motor tilt and removing the cowling. I'll mock something up and test it. But otherwise anything look wrong here:










Dimensions: Height 28", Width 26" + 3" for the steps, Top 26"Wx20"L. Drawn to scale (1 sq = 1 inch).

Thanks in advance.

CL


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks good but it might be hard to get on since the step is aft of the transom.

I had this one made for mine. I needed mine removable while on the water for mangrove tunnels in the Glades and low bridges on swollen rivers.

Super stable and nice and high.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I like the more forward lean. It keeps the boat more level and I can run the boat standing on the aft deck and leaning on it.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

For reference, mine is 30” off the aft deck. It’s plenty tall.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Single leg attachment points always seem unstable. Use 4 points of contact like Renegade.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd go with what Renegade designed! Pretty trick....maybe a bit shorter?


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback @DuckNut & @Renegade 

Renegade: is the bottom connection to the transom below deck level? If so, did you access it or just screw into it?

Thanks,
craig.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Crazy Larry said:


> Thanks for the feedback @DuckNut & @Renegade
> 
> Renegade: is the bottom connection to the transom below deck level? If so, did you access it or just screw into it?
> 
> ...


We used stainless threaded anchors and 5200


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

What about the upper connection? Is that through bolted?



Renegade said:


> We used stainless threaded anchors and 5200


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Crazy Larry said:


> What about the upper connection? Is that through bolted?


 It is. That is where the most loaded force is. The transom face mount is primarily shear so the anchor receivers and 5200 are probably overkill, whereas the front leg is under torque and requires through bolts. I weigh 210# and I am up there at least 10 hours a week. No cracks or any signs of stress. 

I love the height by the way. If you sight fish much, you will too. Zero stability issues.


----------

